# nagano, japan?



## darkbard (Apr 9, 2002)

alrighty, i know this is a long shot, but ....  we're two gamers (a male and female) looking to join a campaign as players.  anyone in our neck of the woods?


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 10, 2002)

Is there a military base out there or are you guys locals?

note: sorry, but I don't live in japan, but just wondering.


----------



## darkbard (Apr 10, 2002)

i got so excited when i saw a reply   no, not a military base.  just american transplants (teacher and writer).  a bit too far from tokyo to have any real chance of catching on with a game.  and dm/solo player games get tired pretty fast.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 11, 2002)

It will probably be difficult tofind another player out there. It is probably best to just start a game on the boards here or something.
note: games are usually run in the In Character formum.


----------



## darkbard (Apr 24, 2002)

er ...  shameless bump to give this another week of perusal.  anyone?  anyone?


----------

